# Orijen vs Farmina



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

I live in Turkey and Orijen Puppy Large/Tundra is twice as expensive as Farmina N&D over here. I wonder if that's because Canada is far away and Italy is much closer to where I live. Do you think Orijen is twice as good as Farmina? Are their price range similar in North America? I had been feeding my pup with Farmina and I was quite happy with his physical growth pace and then I switched to Orijen for some reason. But it's so darn expensive over here. I wonder if the higher cost of logistics plays a role in this.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Memo182 said:


> I live in Turkey and Orijen Puppy Large/Tundra is twice as expensive as Farmina N&D over here. I wonder if that's because Canada is far away and Italy is much closer to where I live. Do you think Orijen is twice as good as Farmina? Are their price range similar in North America? I had been feeding my pup with Farmina and I was quite happy with his physical growth pace and then I switched to Orijen for some reason. But it's so darn expensive over here. I wonder if the higher cost of logistics plays a role in this.


I'm in the US, and Farmina is about half the price of Orijen. I fed a previous dog Orijen. When they decided to move production of food for the US to the US and changed some ingredients, I switched foods. Then the controversy about grain free vs grain inclusive came out, and my vet highly recommended that I get my dogs off of grain free food. After much research, I landed on Farmina, and haven't looked back. Both of my dogs do well on Farmina N&D, and they both seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Interesting. I'm in Canada and Orijen and Farmina look to be the same price. I feed Farmina N&D. Is Orijen considered better?


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

I don’t feed either currently but have fed both in the past. Out of the two, I much prefer Farmina. After Orijen switched from using potatoes to a bunch of beans and peas, my dog couldn’t eat their food anymore. Huge sloppy poops, vomiting randomly after eating. Then over time the bean content has only gotten higher, yet protein has remained the same, meaning less is coming from meat than from before. I also just personally do not like the company after chatting with them about various questions. I could never get straightforward answers on more difficult questions.

My dog did great on Farmina. I like that they disclose how much protein comes from what and I’ve never had problems getting answers to nutritional questions. I only stopped feeding it because as my dog got older, it was too high in calories for her. The amount I had to cut down to in order to keep her lean was leading to her being hungry constantly.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Verachi said:


> I only stopped feeding it because as my dog got older, it was too high in calories for her. The amount I had to cut down to in order to keep her lean was leading to her being hungry constantly.


Would you mind sharing what you switched to? I really like Farmina but I've also had to substantially reduce the amount I'm feeding my 6.5 year old female.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Sabre's Mom said:


> Would you mind sharing what you switched to? I really like Farmina but I've also had to substantially reduce the amount I'm feeding my 6.5 year old female.


I mainly feed her The Honest Kitchen now as she is on a long list of prescription pills and this type of food makes it much easier to get her to take them. For the small amount of dry food she does get, I usually used Fromm beef & barley. But currently trying out Wellness Core Digestive Health for the bump in protein and lower fat. We’ll see how that goes but so far so good.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Farmina is a good food, if your dog was doing well on it previously, I see no reason not to switch back. I fed Orijen many years ago and my dogs did well until they didn't anymore. There may have been several formula changes in all that time so I have no idea what it's like now. Those dogs were on Farmina at some point, that may have been what I switched them to after Orijen. This was a long time ago so I don't recall exactly when I was feeding which food, lol. 

I had Cava on Farmina for quite a while, maybe a year and a half? She had two ear infections within a couple of months and I have no idea if the food played a role or not, but I decided to switch her off it and see what happened. She's been on Annamaet Encore for 4 or 5 months now and I'm liking the results. She's never balked at any food but seems to be more enthusiastic about the Annamaet, she has firm stools, and her coat is the shiniest it's ever been. It's slightly less expensive than Farmina, but even though kcals per cup are similar I need to give her a bit more to maintain her weight.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

violetmd said:


> Interesting. I'm in Canada and Orijen and Farmina look to be the same price. I feed Farmina N&D. Is Orijen considered better?


Orijen is considered the best in the Turkish kibble market. I think most dog owners in here automatically assume that's the best just because it has the highest price. Now that I see many of you in this discussion favoring Farmina N&D over Orijen, switching back to Farmina by paying half the price seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------

